# tent repair place?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my buddy needs a new floor put in his canvas tent. Any places or people that won't brake the bank? It's an 8/10 tent. Kirkhams said they'd want anywhere between 100-150 bucks which means they'd prob charge 135. just too much money and hate they won't give a better quote than that, pretty big range. Any info would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kirkham's is the only one of which I am aware. Just about any place that does commercial sewing should be able to.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

I've heard Parker Awning in Logan does it, I've never used them though. They are a bit of a drive for you, probably use up any savings in gas


----------

